#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-29
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> nas noches
<PabloRubianes_> buenas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: che, te iba a contar
<virusuy> tengo ganas de dar la charla al estilo
<virusuy> puntos de porque natty vale la pena
<virusuy> o porque esperar de natty
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno
<PabloRubianes> yo toy mirando a cuevas... si no toy muy atento es por eso
<virusuy> cosa de hacerlo sencillo
<virusuy> dale, no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> si ta buena la idea
<virusuy> se.. 
<virusuy> como pa no hacerla divagar a la charla
<virusuy> concreta, comentamos los puntos y ta
<virusuy> un cierre
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> ya confirmaron el local
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana voy a tener el afiche
<PabloRubianes> me fui saludos hasta ma;ana
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-30
<elrubiocapo5> buenas
<elrubiocapo5> una consulta, el Lubuntu iria bien en una PIII 730 mhz 384 mb de ram??
<magu42> elrubiocapo5⟿ si
<magu42> si igual te queda lenta probá debian 
<elrubiocapo5> ok, y  ya tengo el CD, se puede navegar  por internet con el live cd para probarlo y convencer a mis padres??
<magu42> si , pero te queda mas lenta que instalado porque tiene que ir a leer todo al cd
<elrubiocapo5> ok, muchas gracias, entonces cual es mejor para esa pc? Lubuntu o debian?
<magu42> primero probá lubuntu
<elrubiocapo5> ok graciass
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Triviox> welcome magu42 =)
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<magu42> me caí parece
<Triviox> todo bien? hoy ando en casa, nada de Ipa.. sigo sin docentes ¬¬
<magu42> te iba a preguntar justo eso  :-)
<Triviox> jaja sip, el sist educativo está cada vez mejor..
<Triviox> hoy tendria legislacion y fil de la educacion.. y mira :s..
<Triviox> eso me quema, igual no es culpa de los docentes; es cualpa de la forma en que está administrada la educacion ¬¬..
<Triviox> pero bueno.. no me voy a quemar la cabeza.. hakuna matata.
<PabloRubianes> no te preocupes Triviox nunca vas a tener profes ahi... entraste recien?
<Triviox> mañana viene chavez viste? no quiero generar polémica, pero bueno.. paso la info nomas :)
<magu42> pahh timon y pumba , que buen dibujo era ese!!
<Triviox> jaja nu, estoy en 4º..ya me acoostumbre.- pero este año es un abuzo!
<Triviox> abuso******
<PabloRubianes> Triviox: en 4 mi novia no tuvo profe de didactica hasta sep
<PabloRubianes> setiembre
<Triviox> jajaja tipico.. 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno no se si se enteraon
<PabloRubianes> enteraron
<PabloRubianes> de 5 a 7 el sabado es el global jam en el museo... confirmado
<Triviox> ahh sip. no sabia la hora..
<Triviox> donde fue el free soft day, no?
<magu42> vas a publicarlo en el sito?
<PabloRubianes> si pero hay que hacer un afiche o algo pero no toy teniendo tiempo para hacerlo
<magu42> Triviox⟿ si, aunque era el freedom day :-)
<Triviox> upss ** ese :$..
<PabloRubianes> igual eso no sirvio para nada magu42 al pedo total
<PabloRubianes> mucho vamo arriba hacemos cosas juntos, nos juntamos en el interior y despues nada
<magu42> que lastima , quedó en nada
<Triviox> se nota la no coord con el flisol, a cada quien que pregunto me dice algo distinto xD
<magu42> me interesaba mucho el tema de crear una asociacion o algo asi, para tener representación mas seria ,  pero bué
<magu42> Triviox⟿ cambia todos los dias ,  hasta que se defina 
<magu42> la lista de correo está que no se entiende jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno pero antes del flisol esta el bug jam
<PabloRubianes> y hay que meterle
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<Triviox> sip, pero ahi no hay lios.. toda la organizacion es de ubuntu, no?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> es un evento nuestro
<Triviox> quedan remeras? quiero una =)
<PabloRubianes> alguno de los dos se anima a hacer un afiche?
<PabloRubianes> encontre esto que puede servir http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/files/narwhals.png
<Triviox> no manejo para nada el diseño grafico :S..
<PabloRubianes> Triviox: todavia estan todas
<PabloRubianes> llego el que tiene las remeras
<Triviox> justito!
<PabloRubianes> no se donde vive pero se donde trabaja y mas le vale que aparescan
<EduardoR> vendo remeras, vendooooo!!!
<EduardoR> hola, je
<Triviox> uhh cierto, hoy hay reunion en el irc no? ahora son los martes..
<Triviox> jajaja compro!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: necesitamos un afiche para el evento del domingo lo podes hacer vos?
<EduardoR> del sábado
<PabloRubianes> yo ando sin tiempo...
<PabloRubianes> si del sabado
<EduardoR> fiuffff
<PabloRubianes> ya tenemos hasta el cronograma tentativo del evento y todo
<EduardoR> estamos haciendo el del flisol
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: necesitamos algo bien basico que tenga http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/files/narwhals.png esto y este para hoy para poner en la pagina que diga hora lugar y fecha
<PabloRubianes> nada muy elaborado
<PabloRubianes> podes?
<PabloRubianes> y pedir que esten puntuales
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> lindas las narvales
<PabloRubianes> viste algo del trabajo hice
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<EduardoR> hay fuentes en svg?
<PabloRubianes> de que?
<PabloRubianes> de las narwhals si
<PabloRubianes> de aca se baja
<PabloRubianes> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/natty-narwhal-silhouettes-svg
<magu42> acá hay algo en español     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: podes?
<EduardoR> si, creo que puedo
<EduardoR> tengo aqui al diseñador, criticando todo
<Triviox> tienen idea de como será la dinámica el sábado..? para, más o menos, saber a que voy
<EduardoR> habian pensado lugar para el lanzamiento?
<Triviox> se que es un evento que se hace con cada nueva version, pero nada mas..
<danubio> wenas
<Triviox> buenas danubio!
<EduardoR> hola
<danubio> que se cuenta
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: si Fcien
<danubio> alguna novedad
<PabloRubianes> Triviox: va a ser lo siguiente por ahora... media hora de lo que se viene en la 11.04, media hora de como podemos mejorar la comunidad
<Triviox> oks!
<EduardoR> estoy para joder un poco, lo siento, pero luego que se canceló lo del FLISOL en Extension-INJU, hay una posibilidad de hacerlo allí
<danubio> una consulta
<PabloRubianes> y una hora de ver si pomemos trabajan juntos testeando o haciendo algo de documentacion o traduccion
<danubio> tengo un problemita con wine
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: no entendi
<danubio> se
<danubio> yo uso un programa para hacer musica
<danubio> reason no se si lo conocen
<Triviox> genial, nunca use ubuntu con otros .. salvo con los amigos que trate de ayudar a instalarlo..
<EduardoR> danubio: proponelos para el JAM
<danubio> jam?
<EduardoR> el sabado
<EduardoR> es para eso, hoy es organizacion
<danubio> por donde por el chat este ?
<EduardoR> me zarpé?
<EduardoR> el sabado es en vivo
<danubio> pero en donde me conecto ?
<EduardoR> todos los errores que encuentres traelos
<danubio> a pero soy de maldonado no de montevideo
<EduardoR> en vivo, en persona, materia, solida, nada virtual
<magu42> danubio⟿ normalmente podés preguntar cualquier cosa aqui , pero hoy hay un topic
<EduardoR> me mató..
<danubio> dale ok
<EduardoR> el 9 en FLISOL de maldonado
<danubio> pero no tenes algun mail para mandarte mis fallos
<danubio> a ver si hay solucion
<EduardoR> vammos a emitir en streaming tambien
<danubio> el 9 del mes que viene ?
<EduardoR> asi que podés estar virtual de lejos
<EduardoR> el 2 el Global Jam y el 9 en FLISOL  en vvivo en maldonado
<Triviox> el global si es solo en mdeo
<danubio> el 9 en que parte de maldonado se hace ?
<EduardoR> el global jan son 3 dias, pero el sabado es presencial
<PabloRubianes> danubio: generalmente los errores se ponen en el foro de la pagina o los podes reportar a la gente que hace ubuntu en launchpad
<PabloRubianes> danubio: en maldonado mismo
<danubio> si lo reporte en winehq 
<danubio> si pero en que local pregunto 
<danubio> el 9 es sabado buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: como era el local?
<danubio> es en la tarde no ?
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/
<PabloRubianes> el 9 se supone que es todo el dia
<EduardoR> de alli a maldonado
<PabloRubianes> pero depende la ciudad
<danubio> d+
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: no entendi lo que decia de extencion
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/2011:maldonado
<EduardoR> la cosa que quedó todo cortado lo de extensión
<EduardoR> porque hay una movida bárbara y no hay flisol
<EduardoR> flisol se hace en el CDI
<PabloRubianes> ahhhhh
<EduardoR> pero ....
<Triviox> vieron, otra vez cambio..
<EduardoR> si le proponemos el lanzamiento 11.04
<PabloRubianes> es un buen lugar
<PabloRubianes> el lugar del lanzamiento no esta definido asi que se puede hablar
<EduardoR> es una bomba, porque están ciertos Stallmannianos que me gustaría verles la cara
<PabloRubianes> bueno de eso hablamos el sabado
<PabloRubianes> nos estaria faltando el afiche y la promocion luego
<EduardoR> sería una movida política, muuuy interesante
<EduardoR> es la revancha de Extensión
<EduardoR> hablamos el sabado
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ping
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: va a haber proyector o algo en la Global ?
<EduardoR> hola virus
<EduardoR> hay cañón si
<virusuy> EduardoR: como va
<EduardoR> que mas se necesita?
<virusuy> eso nomas
<virusuy> creo
<EduardoR> perfecto
<virusuy> no se si quieren armar algun mirror
<virusuy> como pa no saturar la red
<EduardoR> vamos a transmitir en vivo, no?
<virusuy> en vivo a ?
<EduardoR> allá hay un apt-cacher-ng
<EduardoR> pero aún no le tiré ningun narval
<EduardoR> en vivo para los de maldonado que ven de lejos...
<PabloRubianes> si vamos a trasmitir
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: para uruguay y el mundo
<virusuy> no sabia eso
<EduardoR> y si pudieramos cruzar conotros jams mejor
<EduardoR> el mundo y mas allá.....
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: eso lo podemos hablar
<virusuy> creo que seria bueno que PabloRubianes haga un post en su blog para que apareca en el planet.ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> con otros locos
<EduardoR> CApeluto tiene el canal creado
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: eso seguro estoy esperando a ver si alguien se animaba a hacer el afiche
<PabloRubianes> pero EduardoR dijo que se anima
<virusuy> que bueno
<PabloRubianes> el evento aunque no estaba confirmado ya aparece en http://loco.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> si
<EduardoR> conla dirección?
<virusuy> hoy vi que aparecia
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: si
<PabloRubianes> el sitio estaba en el servidor de canonical desde el otro global jam
<EduardoR> el horario? 17-19
<EduardoR> la otra vez fue mas tarde, creo
<PabloRubianes> si de 17 a 19
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer algo y vuelvo... 
 * PabloRubianes esta famelico
<virusuy> Famelico ?
<EduardoR> estoy usando el chat de la pagina web, y el coso de los mensajes de ubuntu se mueve permanentemente, es muy molesto
<EduardoR> fameico, hambriento
<EduardoR> famélico
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> ahi va
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<virusuy> educando al soberano
<virusuy> decia cha cha cha
<EduardoR> jaja
<virusuy> EduardoR: todo bien? el 2 hay remeras ya ?
<virusuy> ya podre pasar a retirar la mia ?
<lara_> hola no tengo mucha esperiencia en chat, perdon si interrumpo
<danubio> wenas
<lara_> buenas en que andan????
<danubio> una consulta como configuro mi programa de irc para no entrar en esta pagina ?
<virusuy> danubio: que programa usas?
<lara_> no tengo idea como configurar el programa
<danubio> pa tengo uno ahi que me vino con el kubuntu
<lara_> estoy usando el irc chat de la paguina de ubuntu uruguay
<virusuy> te deja elegir la lista de servidores a conectarte verdad?
<danubio> Quassel irc se llama
<virusuy> ahhh
<virusuy> mira
<danubio> se eso quiero saber como configurar el server
<virusuy> te da para elegir una lista de servidores?
<danubio> nombre de red
<danubio> direccion del servidor y puerto
<virusuy> nombre de red
<virusuy> ponele Freenode
<virusuy> direccion de servidor
<virusuy> ponele
<virusuy> irc.freenode.net
<danubio> y me pide contraseña o usar conexion segura
<virusuy> y puerto 667
<virusuy> ppuerto 6667
<virusuy> puerto
<virusuy> contraseña NO, y usar conexion segura, NO 
<danubio> haber si me conecta
<virusuy> fijate, despue que te conectas con eso te dice pa elegir el canal, ahi metes #ubuntu-uy
<danubio> pues me aparece una gigante lista
<magu42> Tutorial para conectarse a irc Descargar     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Manuales
<lara_> me encanta escucharlos porque entiendo re poco pero es como de gente que sabe... como cuando vas a una conferencia de tres días y vas solo el segundo
<danu2> pues yo no entiendo mucho je
<danu2> no creas que recien hoy agarre el kubuntu
<virusuy> lara_: jajajajajaj genial analogia
<virusuy> lara_: si queres podes ir al Global Jam en el museo de artes
<danu2> hace tiempo que le meto mano pero nunca termine de aprender
<virusuy> danu2: pero te aparece en esa lista para elegir freenode?
<lara_> si voy a tratar de ir, lo mismo que a flisol, yo hace como año y medio que lo investigo y te juro que me encanta
<virusuy> lara_: anda porque esta bueno ir a este tipo de eventos
<virusuy> te re divertis y aprendes mucho, todos aprendemos mucho
<danubio> alooo
<danubio> ahora si
<danubio> pude entrar jejej
<lara_> volviste, pudiste entrar sin problemas ahora????
<danubio> se
<danubio> aparece la letra en negrita ?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> elegilo
<virusuy> al freenode
<virusuy> y ahi te pide canal
<lara_> Danubio a mi si.
<danubio> jejej genial puse ver listas de salas y ahi me aparecio un chorrete hasta que encontre la #ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> ahi va
<danubio> medio raro creo que otra vez no me sale jaja
<virusuy> ahora estas por el cliente de kubuntu ?
<danubio> yo uso kubuntu
<lara_> sobre los eventos, estan geniales, el de jam es un poco largo para hacerlo todo, a secundaria no le va a gustar
<danubio> pero me hice una configuracion de red como me habian dicho
<danubio> el irc de kubuntu esta desconectado solo conecte esta red que configure
<danubio> ?
<lara_> el kubuntu no lo probe, viene con escritorio kde???. ese escritorio lo i en la "magallanes", y lo quise ver en mi maquina pero me senti "insegura"
<danubio> kde si
<danubio> mi favorito no me gusta gnome
<danubio> lo malo de kde que te consume bastante memoria ram
<danubio> pero bueno con esta intel i3 de dos gigas de ram anda de vuelo
<magu42> lara_⟿ insegura nada!  lo pruebas y si te queda comodo lo usas , nada más
<lara_> pah, si no tenes una buena máquina se ententece mucho, pero con una i3 vuela claro...
<PabloRubianes> kde no me gusta... es lindo pero no me parece practico
<danubio> ajam
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: amen hermano
<danubio> no es tan practico
<virusuy> KDE me suena a que es re chupa recuros al dope
<danubio> pero es mas configurable gnome es medio wizard no me llama
<lara_> insegura si, no encontraba nada y tenia miedo de buscar, asi que volvi a gnome
<danubio> pues
<lara_> winzard???
<danubio> yo hace tiempo que uso kubuntu y lo conozco bastante bien
<PabloRubianes> ahora con unity gnome va a ser hasta mas lindo :P
<magu42> lara_⟿ entonces estás mas comoda con gnome ,  asunto resuelto :-)
<danubio> y les cuento que kde es lo mejor se parece mas a un sistema operativo
<danubio> pa
<virusuy> jajaja, es lo lindo del SL, hay pa elegir
<danubio> ya e usado unity y para mi es malisimo
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: amen!
<danubio> con la version de ubuntu para netbook remix
<PabloRubianes> el unity de la version de ayer anda notable
<danubio> ese usa unity
<danubio> y es muy malo
<PabloRubianes> pero ni sombra al de ahora
<danubio> a el nuevo no se como es
<lara_> si muuuuucho para elegir, yo cuendo lo vi por primera vez (venia de pirata) no me gusto, pero le agarre el gusto y no vuelvo por nada
<PabloRubianes> ese unity es como que te digan que usas kde 4.0
<danubio> pero soy fan de kde
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mismo que el 4.6
<danubio> yo tengo kde 4.6
<PabloRubianes> claro pero es el mismo kde que 4.0?
<danubio> cuando salga el kde 5 ni me lo imagino ya que cuando salio kde 4 cambio como la noche aldia con el kde 3
<PabloRubianes> eso es unity de netbook al unity que tiene el daily release de ayer
<lara_> eso es lo que tiene, hay grandes cambios, en ubuntu también
<danubio> se no digo que no
<danubio> cuando salga la version 11 official la bajo para testear
<PabloRubianes> igual yo espero que unity sea lo mas para la 11.10
<danubio> hay gente que dice que no es conveniente actualizar el sistema eso es cierto ?
<PabloRubianes> metira
<lara_> yo la quiero probar, la 10 10 no la instale para no perder todo lo tuneado que tengo en esta
<PabloRubianes> cuanto mas actualizaso mejor eso
<PabloRubianes> es
<PabloRubianes> ademas de que es mas seguro
<danubio> si eso me parece
<danubio> pero viste siempre hay alguno que parece que sabe
<PabloRubianes> lara_: ese es el problema de actualizar
<danubio> y habla cosas por hablar
<magu42> danubio⟿ actualizar el sistema  o de version?
<danubio> no no las actualizaciones que te aparecen
<lara_> lo que no me gusta de las actualizar es la lista que queda al encendido
<danubio> no de version
<danubio> a se se te piesan a sumar listas de booteo
<lara_> de que hablas???'
<magu42> danubio⟿ la version , la podes dejar , pero las actualizaciones de sistema son imprecindibles
<danubio> aham
<lara_> tampoco podes dejar la versión de forma indefinida
<magu42> danubio⟿ yo tengo la 10.04 actualizada al dia , y no pienso actualizar de version de momento
<PabloRubianes> magu42: me da un ataque...
<danubio> porq me dicen que la 10.04 es mas estable que la 10.10
<lara_> me quede sin bateria chau
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ espero que no!!
<PabloRubianes> con lo enfermo que soy lo mas probable que actualize a la 11.04 el jueves cuando salga la beta
<PabloRubianes> chau lara_ 
<magu42> lts +1
<danubio> chau lara
<lara_> vuelvo el martes esta genial
<PabloRubianes> te esperamos el sabado en el museo
<danubio> ok bienvenidos linuxeros
<PabloRubianes> info en la pagina proximamente
<danubio> yo nunca pude registrarme en la pagina
<PabloRubianes> por?
<danubio> porq me registre
<danubio> pero resulta que me mandan un mail para activar no
<danubio> pero no me lo deja activar la cuenta no se porq
<PabloRubianes> que raro
<PabloRubianes> te da error?
<danubio> se
<PabloRubianes> como es tu usuario?
<danubio> hasta con otro mail me hice probe y nada
<danubio> me salta como que el usario no es admitido
<danubio> no me vas a robar la contraseña no 
<PabloRubianes> yo soy admin del sitio
<danubio> deenbee
<danubio> ese es mi usario
<danubio> fijate a ver q sucede
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<danubio> pero que hago
<danubio> pongo el user y contraseña
<danubio> o intento activar por el link
<danubio> ?
<PabloRubianes> dejame ver el estado de la cuenta
<PabloRubianes> dale ahora con el usuario y tu pass
<danubio> ok
<virusuy> eso es todo tramullo de PabloRubianes , el gestiona los usuarios
<virusuy> vos tenes que abonar 10 dolares a la cuenta 2644 de abitab
<virusuy> y el te lo activa.. 
<virusuy> si abonas 10 mas, tenes mas acceso a zonas privadas.. donde hablan mal de windows y esas cosas
<PabloRubianes> danubio: te hablo por interno
<danubio> se
<PabloRubianes> pudiste?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: a ver desmentite que danubio se lo creyo
<PabloRubianes> yo no cobro 10 dolares
<PabloRubianes> solamente
<danubio> chep
<danubio> viste que notable como fire fox 4 se comio al internet explorer 9 
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> ya se lo desmenti
<virusuy> era solo broma
<PabloRubianes> si igual me quedo con chrome o opera...
<danubio> a
<danubio> mi me gusta mas el chrome que quiere que te diga
<PabloRubianes> justo me gustan los que no son libres :P
<danubio> chan
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ srware iron
<PabloRubianes> mal yo
<danubio> cual es ese
<danubio> quien lo conoce
<PabloRubianes> iron es un navegador conocido no?
<magu42> es el chromium pero le sacaron todo el rastreo que hace goolge
<danubio> pues yo no lo conozco
<magu42> google*
<danubio> chromium si lo conozco
<danubio> pero me gusta chrome por el color del icono jajaja
<danubio> m voy a dormir
<danubio> nos vemos
<danubio> que pasen bien
<magu42> chau danubio 
<danubio> boodnight
<danubio> *goodnight
<PabloRubianes> me toy cayendo tambien me voy
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: cuando tengas el poster postealo en la pagina
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: nos vemos el sabado igual yo me voy a estar conectado espero que todos losdias
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: dale
<virusuy> yo toy armando la presentacion
<virusuy> creo que 20 min sera
<virusuy> voy a tratar de que sea eso
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> si te pasas no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> dale tranquilo nomas que hablar es complicado
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> nos vemos el sabado entonces
<virusuy> de hecho
<virusuy> si precian ayuda para armar algo en el museo
<virusuy> me avisan y voy
<magu42> virusuy⟿ vos posteaste en debian uruguay pero con tu nombre?  o sos otra persona?
<virusuy> con mi nombre
<virusuy> Luciano Facchinelli
<PabloRubianes> yo llevo el cartel de ubuntu y no hay mucho que armar
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si llego temprano
<magu42> ahhh   eras vos ,  yo calculé  jeje
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ una curiosidad , de donde consiguieron ese cartel enorme?
<PabloRubianes> magu42: lo compramos
<magu42> lo mandaron a hacer acá ?
<PabloRubianes> el muchacho que hizo el modelo del logo trabaja haciendo esos carteles
<PabloRubianes> si 
<magu42> ta muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y lo pagamos con la plata de los pegotines
<magu42> exelente !!  
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> el 2 van a dar las cosas que envio Canonical ?
<magu42> como che , como che!!
<virusuy> aca somos todos Uruguayos
<virusuy> tuteamos hasta a una piedra
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: lo que mando canonical no se que lo vamos a hacer
<magu42> dar??   que palabra fea!!!  jeje
<PabloRubianes> seguro que las remeras y los gorros los vmaos a (Rifar / regalar o otro) en el lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> lo otro no se
<PabloRubianes> capaz que alguna cosa si
<virusuy> oka
<PabloRubianes> pero la idea era que esa cosas se usaran en la fiesta
<PabloRubianes> hay pegotines y llaveros/cinta largos
<PabloRubianes> y un libro
<PabloRubianes> y no se que mas hace dias que no hablo con capeluto
<PabloRubianes> bueno ahora si me fui
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<magu42> salu2
<PabloRubianes> y si ven a capeluto apretenlo con que largue lo que le llego
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> hola again
<EduardoR> al final pude ver todo lo que escribieron :P
<EduardoR> el sabado llevo las camisetas
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ llevás de todas ?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿para cuando vuelvas, te confirmo una M blanca solo logo ubuntu,  me caigo de sueño, me fui 
<magu42> nas noches
<virusuy> yo tambien me fui
<virusuy> ta lueee
#ubuntu-uy 2011-03-31
<PabloRubianes> hola
<eduardor> hola
<eduardor> alguien tiene el programa del evento del sábado? 
<magu42> hola eduardor , en este momento se fué pabloRubianes , que seguramente lo sepa
<magu42> o virusuy  que anda en eso
<magu42> pero no entró hasta ahora
<eduardor> hol pcapeluto
<eduardor> olvi de pedirle q me enviara por mail
<pcapeluto> jelouuuuuu
<eduardor> heyyyy
<eduardor> hola
<eduardor> tendrán la lista de lo que se iba a hacer el sabado?
<pcapeluto> ha... pará que está en los logs del irc
<eduardor> Rubianes me empezó a contar...
<eduardor> si encontrás mandame el pedacito a eduardor@ubuntu... 
<eduardor> ya vuelvo.
<magu42> eduardor⟿ acá tenés el cronograma http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3058    lo que no entiendo es para que piden grafica si no le van a dar bola  ,  ayer les linkié  acá https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ugj11_banner_195x500_Aubergine_ES.png   y veo que tampoco importó ,,   dejé pasar todo un año y sigue todo igual,  individualidades cada una por su cuenta. 
<magu42> el año que viene intento de vuelta
<magu42> suerte a todos
 * magu42 se retira
<PabloRubianes> hola eduardor pcapeluto 
<eduardor> hola
<PabloRubianes> cmo andas? puse el aviso sin afiche
<eduardor> tenes la lista de charlsa o como se llame?
<eduardor> charlas,
<eduardor> el programa del evento
<PabloRubianes> es el que puse en la pagina
<PabloRubianes> hay una charla... una reunion general y una hora de jam
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana hay reunion flisol?
<eduardor> si, venis?
<PabloRubianes> en donde es? y a que hora?
<eduardor> estamos haciendo el afiche...
<PabloRubianes> la reunion
<eduardor> yo chateo... 
<eduardor> ya te digo
<eduardor> http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2011:montevideo:reunion_31_03_2011
<PabloRubianes> eduardor: son puntuales? cuanto duran maso?
<eduardor> puntuales, un poco
<eduardor> dura unas horitas
<eduardor> hasta las 10 masomenos
<PabloRubianes> no ma;ana hasta las 10 ni en pedo... tengo entrega el viernes en la facultad
<eduardor> es una charla muy conflictiva
<eduardor> son las últimas
<PabloRubianes> si pero tanto tiempo no puedo ir
<eduardor> el poster es para imprimir?
<eduardor> no importa, muchos se van antes
<eduardor> el poster es para imprimir y poner en carteleras?
<PabloRubianes> es para tenerlo 
<PabloRubianes> lo otros posters no si se si los imprimimos
<eduardor> se puede llevar al INCO
<eduardor> a Electro
<PabloRubianes> en la facultad el viernes dejo uno
<PabloRubianes> voy a hacer lo posible por ir ma;ana pero no prometo nada
<PabloRubianes> todavia no termine la entrega
<PabloRubianes> si llegan a faltar charlas y no voy deci que una de natty doy
<PabloRubianes> ...
<eduardor> ok
<eduardor> fachinelli es virusuy?
<PabloRubianes> no se el nombre
<PabloRubianes> creo que si
<PabloRubianes> pero pone virusuy
<PabloRubianes> si queres
<eduardor> no es necesario
<PabloRubianes> como te guste mas
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domirr
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana te aviso que hago aunque sea un rato queria ir
<PabloRubianes> pero podre estar tipo hasta las 820 maso
<eduardor> ok, es algo
<eduardor> te mando al mail el poster para blanco y negro
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> ponelo en la pagina
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> y te aviso que si puedo ir
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-02
<Triviox> Buenas..
<Triviox> alguien? despierto xD
<Triviox> buenas virus..
<virusuy> Triviox: como va ?
<virusuy> ando buscando al señor Rubianes
<Triviox> yo recien llegué, somos los unicos despiertos creo
<Triviox> queria confirmar que el global jam fuese en el museo (que no se haya cambiado el lugar)
<Triviox> ese que está cerca del pque rodo.. no recuerdo el nombre..
<Triviox> porque estoy invitando a un amigo para ir :)
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> museo de artes visuales
<Triviox> ese!
<virusuy> vayan, va a estar entretenido
<virusuy> nos vamos a divertir bastante
<Triviox> desde que hora hasta que hora será.. aprox..?
<Triviox> pregunto porque pienso ir después del laburo.. sobre el mediodia aprox..
<Triviox> welcome darkgnux!
<virusuy> 17 a 19
<virusuy> la primera hora va a haber una charla de introduccion a ubuntu 11.04 (la voy a dar yo mismo)
<virusuy> mi charla es de 20 min aprox
<virusuy> despues viene una charla abierta sobre la comunidad, como mejorarla
<virusuy> va a ser de 5 a 7 de la tarde igual
<Triviox> waa cuanta info me vino a la vez., mi conex anda horrible..
<Triviox> jaja que suerte que pregunté
<Triviox> pensé que era desde la mañana..
<Triviox> pensaba tirarme al mediodia hasta ahí..
<Triviox> grax virusuy
<magu42> Triviox⟿ http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3058
<Triviox> grax magu42 y buenas :)
<magu42> dnd
<magu42> holas
<virusuy> nah
<virusuy> arranca a las 17
<virusuy> es mi conexion que anda mal
<Triviox> debe ser la mia, ando bajando el urban terror por ppa..
<Triviox> 1 gb!!
<Triviox> lo tenia descargado de un .rar que me funcionaba barbaro pero no se que desconf de la video que se cerro y no abre :S
<Triviox> xa mejor los arhcivos de config no quedan en /home (como para eliminarlos) y no hay un archivo que diga "uninstall" tampoco..
<Triviox> espero que por ppa me funcione.. sino estoy descargando 1gb al santo boton..
<Triviox> x eso mi conex está reptando..
<virusuy> volvi
<virusuy> magu42: como le va señor
<magu42> bien y UD?
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> tratando de encontrar a Pablo
<magu42> yo entré 20:20 y no lo  he visto
<virusuy> ahi va, no te preocupes, era para hacer la charla mas interactiva
<virusuy> pero ta.. tambien quiero ir temprano , bien temprano al museo asi ayudo en algo y preparo todo
<virusuy> En el global jam :-P
<virusuy> live!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-03
<virusuy> Triviox: ping
<Triviox> Hola virusuy =)
<Triviox> tanto tiempo xD
<virusuy> Triviox: tu eras el que estaba hoy en el jam ?
<Triviox> sipo
<Triviox> estuvo buena la presentación, pero igual me sigue dando miedo unity; si voy a esperar hasta la final para el upgrade..esperemos que no me altere nada en los prog de gnome que tengo..
<virusuy> ahh , ahi va..
<virusuy> estuvo bueno el evento
<Triviox> sip, igual deja con gusto a que podría haber mas gente.. el soft libre no es ningun cuco, lo que nos falta es difusión..
<Triviox> jaja y a algunos tbn formación!! toco de oído yo..
<Triviox> igualmente hay bastante info online,... por eso caretas como yo podemos instalar un so gnu linux.. cosa que hace unos años era imposible
<virusuy> jajaja.. se, igual unity se caia por el proyector
<virusuy> en local me anda de pelos
<virusuy> pero bueno, vamos a ver si nos reunimos 1 vez al mes a comer unas pizzas un sabado
<virusuy> 1 sabado al mes, a hablar de todo un poco
<rodrigogrieco> buenas noches
<virusuy> rodrigogrieco: buenas
<virusuy> como va ?
<rodrigogrieco> bien por aqui
<rodrigogrieco> por ai, de donde eres?
<virusuy> de Uruguay
<rodrigogrieco> yo igual, de montevideo?
<rodrigogrieco> alguien sabe si y as epueden conseguir remeras???
<virusuy> tenes que hablar con EduardoR
<virusuy> yo me traje la mia hoy del global jam :-D
<rodrigogrieco> yo me entere tarde del evento
<rodrigogrieco> tenes algun numero para comunicarme con el, o mail?
<virusuy> pah, no, solo por aca
<rodrigogrieco> lo busco 
<rodrigogrieco> gracias
<virusuy> y hoy en el global, pero creo que si entras en facebook a "Ubuntu Uruguay"
<virusuy> el es fan de esa pagina
<rodrigogrieco> ok, envie mail esperare respuesta
<rodrigogrieco> el evento flisol, se sabe algo, de alguna espectativa de fecha?
<Guest62339>  /msg chanserv help set guard
<leop> buenas!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-26
<SergioMeneses> ratman: ping
<ratman> holas
<ratman> jjeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman: que horas son en uy?
<SergioMeneses> !time
<ratman> 18:50
<SergioMeneses> ratman: oks oks
<ratman> que tal 
<SergioMeneses> ratman: jeje en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> sino q tengo un semirario virtual en argentina
<SergioMeneses> y andaba perdido en el tiempo xD
<ratman> suerte que volvimso a tener el horario simil a arg
<ratman> ehehe
<ratman> yo ando instalando el sdk para android
<ratman> a ver si hago algo pa eso 
<ratman> jejej
<SergioMeneses> ratman: osea q comparten el mismo TZ ?
<SergioMeneses> ratman: yo la instale hace unos meses probando
<ratman> ahora si 
<SergioMeneses> ratman: q bueno
<ratman> y como es 
<ratman> ta dificil agarrar la mano a android
<ratman> sin usar el appinventor
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-27
<iBob> Buenas
<iBob> taluego...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-28
<Triviox> che, nadie labura en antel, no?
<Triviox> llame para preguntar el pass ssh del zte que me dieron y no lo saben.. ¬¬
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-29
<virusuy> Triviox: no te lo van a dar
<Triviox> ni la saben!!
<Triviox> al menos quienes me atendieron
<virusuy> saber la saben, pero no todo mundo
<Triviox> no sabian que era SSH
<Triviox> ahh
<Triviox> les mande un email al correo de consultas que está en la pag... si no hay respuesta me tiro hasta ahi
<Triviox> no estoy pidiendo nada mistico, solo el usuario y pass de un servicio que ya trae el router :S
<danielmato> Nas noches
<danielmato> aca estoy magu42 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> te estaba contestando en fb
<magu42> como andas danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca, computacionando un rato
<magu42> webeando como todos  jeje
<danielmato> poniendo un par de cositas sabrosas y graciosas de los amigos de M$... y charlando con amigos
<magu42> como te decia en fb , contamos contigo , te mencionamos en alguna reunion , no te ardían las orejas?
<danielmato> nop, pero si los ojos, es que soy contrera hasta para eso
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> te hemos dejado como un duke , tranquilo jaja
<danielmato> ahora tengo que ponerme a la altura de la leyenda
<magu42> ahi te quiero ver!!
<danielmato> si, ahi me quiero ver... creo que estoy desarrollando una extraña gripe, que se manifiesta justo ese día... 
<magu42> la clasica de otoño jajaja  de las peores!!
<danielmato> je je, igual no pienso faltar
<magu42> +1
<danielmato> me abuso un poco de tu buena voluntad... poneme un poco al tanto
<magu42> no problem
<magu42> yo preocupado y mucho
<magu42> falta gente , y la que está ya tiene alguna tarea asignada
<magu42> y lo que falta no se quien lo va a hacer ,  lo veo todo muy mal
<magu42> pero se va a hacer ahi , con lo que tengamos
<magu42> es dificil coordinar , cuando no hay gente que coordinar
<magu42> mala se la veo a  diego
<magu42> y no es mala onda , pero estaba revisando los flisoles anteriores y falta muuuuuuuucha cosa 
<magu42> yo estoy encargado de infraestructura y de eso me voy a ocupar . para que no falte nada lo demás no sé 
<magu42> pero me preocupa , para peor semana santa/turismo/criolla , nos corta una semana 
<danielmato> cual es mi area? en donde doy una mano? confirmado antel?
<magu42> si , antel confirmado
<magu42> te tenemos en instalaciones como has estado todos los años , salvo que quieras cambiar a otra area
<danielmato> no tengo problema, me dicen que hago, y yo actuo
<magu42> esa es la actitud danielmato !!
<danielmato> como siempre
<magu42> +1
<danielmato> cuales son las areas mas flojas?
<magu42> jeje , justo una que te pega de cerca , pero no podés 
<danielmato> cual?
<magu42> medios, difusión 
<danielmato> ahhhh
<danielmato> en eso estoy un poco limitado con la tv, pero con las radios no tengo drama
<magu42> ayer se pidio en la reunion si alguien agarraba , pero nadie se animo
<magu42> le sugerí a diego que pidiera en la lista , me dijo si si , pero no hizo un carajo
<magu42> dos semanas con la carta del pedido de charlas y aún no la veo en la wiki
<magu42> son horribles coordinando
<danielmato> ta, yo algunos dias de mañana, lunes, martes y jueves no tengo drama en ir a una radio...
<danielmato> sabado tampoco
<magu42> todo aporte es mas que bienvenido , pero tiralo en la lista mejor
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> yo prefiero ni hablar 
<danielmato> son todos demasiado chicos, los veo muy gurises en algunas cosas
<magu42> sip
<danielmato> les falta fogueo en la vida
<magu42> buena onda 
<magu42> pero eso
<danielmato> no llega a ningun puerto con buena onda
<magu42> y bué , será lo que sea , algo vá a salir , al menos tenemos local un mes antes!! 
<magu42> lo que facilita ,grafica por ej
<virusuy> aloha
<magu42> danielmato⟿ talvez sea un poco tremendista , y me disculpo , pero es lo que veo
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> aloha virusuy 
<Triviox> buenas!
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> magu42, danielmato 
<Triviox> virus ya te vi hoy :P
<danielmato> estamos un poco más cascoteados de la vida... eso hace que no seamos tremendistas, nos veo mas realistas, y menos idealistas...
<virusuy> ajja
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> che danielmato .. estoy tratando de usar tu script.. y me da error.. puede ser que facebook haya cambiado el formato del texto (por tabulaciones que falten o algo asi) y eso me de error :S
<Triviox> sino no se :(
<Triviox> me gustaba el de la rae
<danielmato> puede ser, dejame buscarlo y te lo paso
<Triviox> :_D
<Triviox> por las dudas instalé links y le di permisos de ejec.. en /usr/local/bin..
<magu42> Triviox⟿ poné el coso de la rae en el navegador como explica ahi , si igual al final  va a abrir la pagina en tu navegador 
<Triviox> al archivo los permisos claro**
<danielmato> He creado el escript rae en el directorio /usr/local/bin, con permisos de ejecución, cuyo contenido es:
<danielmato> #!/bin/sh
<danielmato> if test -z $1
<danielmato> then
<danielmato>         echo "Uso: `basename $0` palabra"
<danielmato> else
<Triviox> si abro aparece esto 
<Triviox> Aviso
<Triviox> La palabra $1 no está en el Diccionario. 
<danielmato>         echo "Permalink: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=$1&TIPO_HTML=2"
<danielmato>         links -dump "http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=$1&TIPO_HTML=2"
<danielmato> fi 
<danielmato> Ahora, en consola ejecutamos, por ejemplo
<Triviox> ups..
<danielmato> [tras@mot ~]$ rae melopea
<danielmato> Y el resultado es
<danielmato> Permalink: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/Srv...
<danielmato>    Emblema
<danielmato>    de la         REAL  ACADEMIA  ESPANOLA
<danielmato>    Real          DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPANOLA - Vigesima segunda edicion
<danielmato>    Academia
<danielmato>    Espanola
<danielmato>    Ver articulo enmendadomelopea.
<danielmato>    1. f. melopeya.
<danielmato>    2. f. canturia (|| canto monotono).
<danielmato>    3. f. vulg. Embriaguez, borrachera.
<danielmato>             Real Academia Espanola (c) Todos los derechos reservados
<danielmato> [tras@mot ~]$
<danielmato> dejame mirar...
<Triviox> ta.. debo ser yo tons.. vaya uno a saber :P thanks y perdona la joda
<danielmato> nop, me da el permalink muerto...
<Triviox> mmm debe ser que esta complicada la rae tons
<danielmato> capaz que murio y yo no me di cuenta, hace pila que no lo uso
<Triviox> R.I.P (f) a la rae..
<Triviox> jeje
<magu42> a mi me anda , dejen de complicar lo que es facil , linuxeros tenian que ser !!!
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> con ese link te anda magu42 ?
<Triviox> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=$1&TIPO_HTML=2
<Triviox> ?
<magu42> desde aca http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/html/boton.htm  arrastrés el cosito ese donde dice chrome para win a mi  srware iron en la barra de marcadores y listo
<magu42> me falta ponerlo en firefox y opera
<magu42> hagas lo que hagas siempre termina abriendo una pagina de la rae jeje
<magu42> lean todo hasta a abajo 
<danielmato> si lo tiras directo en el browser, da el mismo mensaje, se ve que el buscon esta tocadiscos...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ tenes que dejarlo apretado con el mouse unos segundos antes de largarlo
<magu42> hay un mensaje de error que en explorer aparece pero en los otros no se ve
<magu42> pero está
<danielmato> ahhhhh... la consola?
<Triviox> pero estan hablando de dos urls diferentes!
<magu42> ups
<magu42> nada de consola , directamente en tu browser de preferencia
<danielmato> en fin Triviox, tendré que buscar que pasó, y te cuento
<Triviox> :P
<danielmato> y asi que tiene de friki y linuxero el método ?
<danielmato> en un browser no es friki
<magu42> danielmato⟿ no tengo drama con la consola , lo sabes , pero si puedo arrastrar un link y pegarlo , lo hago , soy muuuuy vago
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> de hecho tener el boton al mataburros en mi navegador me viene al pelo
<magu42> y de friki , la verdad no tiene nada jajaja
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> vestigios windowseros que a uno le quedan , supongo
<danielmato> cuec
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> estoy viendo como armo algo para la lista...
<magu42> lujo
<Triviox> mmm es un tema con los frames de la web..
<magu42> vos sabés que no hay que estar en las reuniones para ayudar , aportar , o lo que sea , solo que ahí decidis , votás , pero apoyar se puede de mil maneras
<magu42> igual vas a tener que instalar el 28  jaja
<Triviox> :( http://ubunteate.es/la-rae-en-la-consola
<danielmato> listo, ya mandé lo de las radios
<danielmato> obvio que necesito directivas, y obvio que no voy solo...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ si vas de mañana como supongo , te acompaño 
<danielmato> sip, lunes, martes o jueves... genial tenerte de compañero magu42 
<magu42> por dar la cara y hablar hasta por los codos no tengo problema
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> quien nos aguanta no sé
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> que para de boquitas!!
<danielmato> hay algún movimiento con alguna radio, o esta todo completamente quieto?
<magu42> par*
<danielmato> jeje
<magu42> quieto 
<danielmato> ok, si mandamos algo por ejemplo a los de 180... 
<magu42> por mi no hay problema , me dá igual , cualquiera , no conozco a ninguno 
<danielmato> yo tampoco, pero se que son receptivos con el soft libre
<magu42> ahhh  barbaro
<danielmato> y como ya tenemos sede y fecha, es facilisimo
<magu42> punto a favor tener lugar definido
<magu42> lo dije en la primera reunion en diciembre y me miraron medio raro
<danielmato> exacto
<danielmato> son chiquilines, no saben la importancia de algunas cosas...
<magu42> no tengo idea como conectarme con gente de radios , pero te sigo a donde vayas 
<danielmato> mail y a otra cosa...
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> pensé que la cosa iba mas por contactos
<danielmato> notoquen@oceanofm.com
<danielmato> yo no tengo ningun contacto... pero, wait... me estoy acordando de gente que labura en el canal, y tambien en radios...
<magu42> ves , algo tenés !!  jeje
<danielmato> sip, mañana mismo les prendo cartucho
<magu42> exelente
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> +1
<magu42> virusuy  dijo hola y palmó 
<danielmato> sip... esta corrigiendo el codigo que tiré hace un rato...
<magu42> seguro!!!!
<danielmato> que paso con el nombre al final, cambio o no?
<magu42> no cambió , y uruguay no votó creo , ni quiero mirar , marinna se durmió , al grado que sigue figurando ismael como coordinador nacional
<danielmato> pahhhh que macana
<danielmato> donde me fijo, yo pa esas cosas soy macho y aguanto
<magu42> perdi el link , buscando....
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> estoy leyendo
<danielmato> figura marinna por uruguay
<magu42> tirame el link que no lo veo
<danielmato> y votamos!!!!
<danielmato> http://flisol.info/NuevoSignificadoFLISOL2012
<magu42> ahh lo cambio , ayer le dijimos , pero no tiene tiempo para nada 
<danielmato> algo es algo
<magu42> como abrá hecho si cerraba el domingo pasado jajaja
<danielmato> capaz que dieron más tiempo...
<magu42> veo que gano  internacional , no ?
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> bien 
<danielmato> no esta nada mal
<magu42> somos reacios a los cambios por naturaleza , y en este caso , para que entraran portugal y españa nos cambian el nombre a un evento que se hace desde el 2005
<magu42> en latinoamerica
<magu42> si fuera al revez ni bola nos daban  , eso jode un poco
<danielmato> en fin, habria que haber hecho 2 eventos, uno latinoamericano y otro internacional...
<magu42> eso se está hablando 
<magu42> de que sea el  VII latinoamericano con el I internacional  ,  siendo el mismo evento el mismo dia , y unico claro
<danielmato> es el que mas me gusta
<danielmato> pero me comi la fecha de votacion...
<magu42> y bueno , para bien o para mal , en esas estamos estimado danielmato 
<danielmato> y bue
<magu42> creo que me iré a dormir , la una am !!
<magu42> acido un gusto
<danielmato> sip, la biologia manda...
<danielmato> nas
<magu42> nas noches
<magu42> jeeje
<magu42> nos leemos
<Pinki> Estoy instalando Ubuntu en Windows. Alguien me explica detalladamente?
<Pinki> O sin detalles, pero guiandome?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-30
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<danielmato> que hay de nuevo?
<magu42> sin anestesia ,  averiguaste algo con la persona de la radio?
<magu42> :-)
<lunaticc0> buenas
<lunaticc0> con ein estamos haciendo un folleto hace un par de horas por skype, re loco, a ver cual de los dos es peor
<danielmato> no magu42, hoy tuvimos un dia divertido...
<danielmato> hola lunaticc0 
<danielmato> ni me acorde del tema
<danielmato> magu42, hoy me mando eduardor un mail, en donde planteaba hacer un laburo de edicion en video para mandar a los canales, se puede extraer el audio y mandarlo a las radios, así ningún perejil nos saca del libreto
<magu42> danielmato⟿ exelente
<magu42> danielmato⟿ se puede hacer algo decente sin una isla profesional?
<magu42> lunaticc0⟿ el unico folleto malo es el que no se hace , y al que no le guste que lo haga , lo aceptamos gustosos :-)
<danielmato> kdenlive te suena?
<magu42> openshot no vale?
<danielmato> hace cosas que ni las islas profesionales pueden...
<danielmato> openshot, excelente tambien
<magu42> no me gusto el kdenlive o no lo entendi 
<magu42> cinelerra no me dijiste que es el más profesional?
<danielmato> es muuuuuuy complejo, demasiado tal vez, es casi pro
<magu42> ahhh ok
<lunaticc1> magu42: de todas formas el domingo lo mandamos a la lista para q si alguien quiere mejorarlo tenga una semanita
<danielmato> entre kdenlive - openshot y audacity - ardour, esta todo lo que necesitamos
<magu42> ahi va lunaticc0 , que tengan oportunidad todos los que quieran 
<lunaticc1> danielmato: cuando hacemos esa locura del video, me re prendo para ayudar
<magu42> yo igual danielmato 
<magu42> opinologo profesional
<danielmato> necesitamos ver que quiere hacer eduardor, pero pienso que el fin de semana es espectacular para eso
<magu42> estoy
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> vengo en 10
<magu42> ok
<danielmato> volvi
<danielmato> tenemos que ver de armar algun guion, que imagenes se van a mostrar, fotos, logos... musica CC...
<danielmato> pienso que lo ideal es armar algo corto, subirlo a youtube, mandarlo a los canales y a las radios
<lunaticc1> danielmato: si
<lunaticc1> tiene q ser corto
<lunaticc0> entre el video, afiche y folletes tendriamos que lograr buena difusion
<danielmato> debe rondar los 30 o 40 seg
<magu42> me da la impresión a mi o hacer eso no es moco de pavo?  como para un fin de semana ummmm
<danielmato> si lo armamos bien es facil, lleva unas pocas horas
<magu42> 30 seg limpios es mucho mas de lo que parece
<lunaticc0> ni idea, yo no se nada, voy a ir a ayudar y molestar al mismo tiempo
<magu42> ahhh  que bueno
<magu42> el material base cual seria ?
<magu42> imagenes digo
<danielmato> eso es lo que deberiamos definir
<magu42> ahhh
<danielmato> si es un trabajo de fotos o de grafica
<magu42> pongo mi mente a delirar entonces
<danielmato> bien
<magu42> mode delirium ON
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> si hacemos algo igual a otra cosa es copia, pero si es un mix de varios es inspiracion
<magu42> puede ser imagen con voz en off 
<danielmato> esa es la idea, no poner la caripela
<magu42> o sea que esto se empieza con un guión supongo
<magu42> al menos en la mente
<magu42> y de 30 seg
<danielmato> exacto
<magu42> estoy seguro que los que se dedican a esto todo el dia se les debe ocurrir 50 ideas por hora
<danielmato> conozco gente que si, conozco gente que no
<magu42> a nosotros no nos queda otra que una brainstorm con el brain que nos queda :-)
<danielmato> me gusta laburar en equipo, esta bueno
<danielmato> si me dan los datos yo armo algo, pero no me parece el mejor camino, es preferible que sea un laburo colaborativo
<lunaticc0> me voy a dormir, voy a pensar en cosass locassssssssssssss
<magu42> yo lei algo de eduardo , no sé si tiene algo pensado o algun material de video para arrancar
<lunaticc0> chau chicas
<magu42> nas lunaticc0 
<danielmato> saludos lunaticc0 
<virusuy> hola
<magu42> virusuy a contramano
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> era nas
<virusuy> jajaja
<danielmato> hola virusuy 
<magu42> hace dias que no entra eduardo
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> ja
<danielmato> eduardo solo mail...
<magu42> bueno cuando le contestes preguntale que tiene en mente , como para arrancar de algún lado
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> algo tiene en mente parece :)
<magu42> viste que si alguien tira una idea base , de ahi seguir es más facil
<danielmato> claro, es la mejor forma
<danielmato> yo igual algo tengo en mente...
<magu42> danielmato +1
<danielmato> ahora la almohada grita mi nombre...
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> y yo grito el suyo
<danielmato> gente nos hablamos mañana
<magu42> la mia no se que dice , pero me le voy a tirar encima en cualquier momento
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<danielmato> ojala tengamos buenas ideas
<danielmato> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<iBob> Hola.
#ubuntu-uy 2012-03-31
<ratman> nas
<ratman> Buenas
<Triviox> jeje hello tbn por acá :)
<magu42> EduardoR ping
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ cuando espabiles leé el log de flisol-uy
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-01
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> viendo el mail
<magu42> cual de ellos 
<magu42> el de la lista o el que te mandé
<EduardoR> el que me mandaste
<magu42> ah
<EduardoR> recién veo l alista
<EduardoR> estoy atrasado
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> creo que lo del proyecto a ceibal, llegamos tarde
<magu42> no te alcanzan las horas!!
<EduardoR> no, ni ahí
<EduardoR> ni siquiera recuerdo que prometí
<EduardoR> jejeje
<EduardoR> que me está faltando?
<magu42> jaja  eso fué lo que te dije en la reunión 
<EduardoR> camisetas? llamar a Eduardo, faaaa
<magu42> que no te ibas a acordar
<magu42> de todo
<magu42> de paso preguntale lo de la impresora
<EduardoR> se fue a Punta
<magu42> +1
<magu42> por el
<EduardoR> debería hacer lo mismo
<magu42> seeeeeee
<EduardoR> se llevó un montón de máquinas para instalar, jajaja
<magu42> fanaticooooooooo
<EduardoR> la mujer ya está vencida
<magu42> me decia dklight que el metodo de educass es el mejor para flisol 
<EduardoR> yo tengo que instalar una Mac G5 con powerPC
<magu42> a bajar otra iso 
<EduardoR> me da miedito, pero ya arranqué 10.04 y anda, pero bajé 12.04 y tengo que ver
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ habria que agregar la direccion en los banners de flisol 
<magu42> en fb y en la wiki , quien tiene eso
<magu42> ?
<EduardoR> tengo los baners
<EduardoR> al final? MontevideoLoibre lo saco?
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> lo pregunté 3 veces y me olvido
<magu42> eso dijo ratman
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> andá a discutirle!!
<EduardoR> apuntado!
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> fuerte lo de las charlas
<magu42> si no ?
<EduardoR> Esta chica no lee listas
<EduardoR> el problema que se compromete 
<magu42> no entendí , cual chica?
<EduardoR> mari**a
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> si eso me tiene preocupado
<magu42> la carta de las charlas la tiene ella 
<magu42> o la tenes vos , te la mando?
<EduardoR> como el punteo de que arreglar lo hizo con su letra, prefería que la arreglara ella
<EduardoR> ella garabateó la carta
<magu42> me acuerdo
<EduardoR> saco todo lo que sobraba
<EduardoR> se me cae la cara de verguenza
<magu42> por eso no quise agarrarla , no entendia lo que habia hecho
<magu42> y estaba en frente
<EduardoR> lo mismo yo
<magu42> quedan 27 dias y no se hizo el llamado
<EduardoR> hoy no se acuerda ni ella
<magu42> y dos hilos son 14 charlas
<magu42> aprox
<EduardoR> una cagada!
<EduardoR> una cosa, intentemos que las charlas queden grabadas
<EduardoR> inclusive si no se hace streaming
<magu42> diego dijo en la lista que la estaba haciendo de vuelta y la iba a mandar ayer , pero no la vi 
<magu42> si quieren , pero yo no agregaria nada
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> el lunes quizás me pongo con todo eso
<EduardoR> sin museo, estoy tranqui
<magu42> no veo como vamos a hacer todo con la poca gente que hay
<EduardoR> ya bajé Beta 2
<EduardoR> pero algunos nuevos hay
<magu42> me decia dk que un grupo argentino imprimió unas camisetas que decia  HLQP
<magu42> haz lo que puedas
<EduardoR> tengo que meterle a la infografía
<EduardoR> hahahaha
<EduardoR> genial
<magu42> eso esta bueno 
<magu42> yo siempre digo : "no te gusta?  hacelo vos"
<magu42> y no me joden más
<EduardoR> a mi no me gustan demasiadas cosas, por eso me recontra cago solo
<EduardoR> de los http://flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo:grafica:banners
<EduardoR> saco MVDL y pongo Guatemala cuanto?
<magu42> Guatemala 1075
<magu42> Complejo Torre de las Telecomunicaciones -
<magu42> Guatemala 1075
<EduardoR> ok, Guatemala 1075 - Complejo Torre de las Telecomunicaciones
<EduardoR> debe ser solo Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, porque Complejo es Antel
<EduardoR> Complejo es Antel, jajajaj muy complejo
<magu42> asi lo pusieron en 2009
<EduardoR> si?
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> http://flisol.info/FLISOL2009/Uruguay/Montevideo
<magu42> ahi hay 18 charlas
<magu42> también me decia dk que podiamos hacer solo en el anfiteatro charlas de calidad , y asi son menos 
<magu42> me tiró terrible onda y unos cuantos consejos dada su experiencia en estos eventos
<magu42> el dia del evento va a estar para lo que sea me dijo
<EduardoR> si, lei todo
<EduardoR> creo que muchos quedaron quemados por bobadas
<EduardoR> ahora que estoy de admn de la lista, veo los que se borran
<EduardoR> y si se borran de la lista gente que pensabas que metían onda, es que están muy embolados
<magu42> gente de la vieja ola , que saben mucho ni se los vé  , una pena
<EduardoR> como vos decías, desanima mucho
<magu42> sip
<magu42> y bué , haremos lo que podamos y lo que no , es que no estaba para hacer jeje
<EduardoR> A Carolina hay que invitarla
<magu42> si , está muy afin , no sé si podrá , hay un protocolo
<EduardoR> me dijeron que muy
<magu42> pero hay que invitarla si o si
<EduardoR> que pensás de instalar? 11.10 o 12.04
<magu42> 12.04 seguro , no ?
<magu42> lo veo muy estable en beta 2
<EduardoR> el tema que hoy, como es development branch
<EduardoR> te salta con avisos de mandar error cor cualquier cosa
<EduardoR> habría que apagarlos de alguna forma
<EduardoR> yo tengo 11.04 en ese modo y me tiene podrido
<magu42> lo estuve probando un rato y me pareció muy estable para ser beta
<EduardoR> la otra vez leí eso , es un modo
<EduardoR> hay que apagarlo
<magu42> ni idea donde esta eso
<magu42> mode off  
<EduardoR> asi hacemos la imagen con el beta actualizado 
<EduardoR> a unos días antes
<magu42> la final sale el jueves 26
<EduardoR> pinta que reactivan todo lo que sacaron luego del 11.04 en adelante
<EduardoR> el Classic y otras yerbas
<EduardoR> el Cubo!
<magu42> hasta gnome-panel 
<EduardoR> los efectode compiz
<magu42> en repos
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> les deben haber cascado mucho las bolas
<magu42> al final  va a quedar bien , parece joda , después de putearlo todo un año
<EduardoR> maldito 2011!!!!
<magu42> todo por apurar a gnome.org
<EduardoR> parece que sale GIMP ventana unica fija
<magu42> mala jugada de canonical me parece
<magu42> si lei algo de eso
<EduardoR> creo que mayo, pero el ppa ya lo tiene
<EduardoR> pero de 12.04
<EduardoR> tenes cuenta de gmail?
<magu42> nop
<EduardoR> o de google?
<magu42> google si
<EduardoR> para mandarte google docs
<magu42> si
<magu42> entro con mi nombre y siempre me deja anonimo pero tengo
<EduardoR> te mando al mail de adinet
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> es la prueba inicial
<EduardoR> la idea era hacer preguntas y respuestas cortas
<EduardoR> para luego engancharlas en un video
<magu42> leyendo
<EduardoR> pero lo abandoné allí
<EduardoR> estoy leyendo el folleto de 2011
<magu42> yo lo veo bien , le agregé negrita a las preguntas , nada más
<magu42> estoy ahi , no se como me ves , como anonimo?
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2011:montevideo:folleto
<magu42> lo estuve viendo hace unos dias , y me parece una enormidad
<magu42> en realidad estuve viendo todo desde el 2007 a la fecha , por eso tengo claro todo lo que nos falta 
<EduardoR> son parrafos muy largos
<EduardoR> detalles innecesarios
<magu42> demasiada explicación
<magu42> apuntamos a un publico que no conoce nada pero tiene curiosidad , no podés meterle esa amansadora
<magu42> el publico del palo , no necesitan nada
<EduardoR> hay que hacer mejores preguntas
<EduardoR> viste el articulo de Tan Conectados como valientes?
<magu42> me gusta escribir con pregunta y respuestas , me hace pensar que hago que el otro piense
<magu42> no , no lo vi
<magu42> creo 
<magu42> leo mucha cosa de SL 
<magu42> como 14 paginas tengo abiertas
<EduardoR> http://tanconectados.com/2010/03/30/flisol-y-que-caigan-pinguinos-de-punta-invitado-eduardo-ricobaldi/
<EduardoR> autobombo!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> pero al loco hay que bombardearlo, que sale en Montevideo.comm
<EduardoR> y la revista de MAyoristas que puse en FB
<EduardoR> en mi perfil está
<magu42> tengo un plan macabro para invitar a miles de personas de un saque pero tengo que hablarlo contigo en persona , notebook en mano
<magu42> te la dejo picando esa
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> je
 * magu42 malvado
<EduardoR> http://www.lanave.com.uy/flisol/Mayoristas_y_mercado-abril_2010-Nro_160.pdf
<magu42> lo de los banners lo arreglas vos , o querés que lo manda a la lista , a ver , si lo agarra alguien?
<EduardoR> siii, lo encontré
<magu42> y estoy en la foto , que plaga!!!
<EduardoR> Son preguntas para mayoristas
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> sentadito , tranqui
<EduardoR> que se puede sacar de esa nota?
<magu42> bastante por lo que veo
<EduardoR> productos con problemas en linux?
<EduardoR> camaras web ya no es problema
<EduardoR> modem 3G si
<magu42> mañana lo leo tranquilo y veo que se le puede sumar , anda sumandole lo que te parezca
<EduardoR> escaners?
<magu42> es largo
<magu42> modems 3g son un problema aún
<magu42> escanners algunos 
<magu42> hay un par de huawei que son un problemon 
<EduardoR> el tema antel con 3G habría que zanjarlo
<EduardoR> y con ceibal tambien
<EduardoR> si hiciéramos algún "acuerdo"
<EduardoR> estaría de de locos
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> de locos y poetas todos tenemos un poco
<EduardoR> jejeje
<EduardoR> en UbuConLa de Uruguay no están participando
<magu42> pablo está haciendo algo , según leo en la lista
<EduardoR> la lista de Grafica Libre, leo de cada tanto y estamos re-lejos 
<EduardoR> andan volando
<EduardoR> yo robo ideas como loco
<EduardoR> una invitación
<magu42> se dedican a eso
<EduardoR> como hacemos en el museo con todas las expos
<magu42> saben bien lo que hacen
<EduardoR> es obvio, y aqui ni idea
<EduardoR> el poster y ya está
<magu42> robar es feo , tome prestado ideas
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR>  "Navega sin miedo, Ubuntu es seguro".
<EduardoR>  "Virus, que es eso,? yo uso Ubuntu"
<EduardoR> esas me gustaron
<magu42> si , a mi también
<EduardoR> poner Linux y dejamos para FLisol
<EduardoR> me voy a comer algo
<magu42> dale
<EduardoR> ya apunté cosas para el lunes , mañanaestoy en otra 
<magu42> ok
<magu42> mejor te hagas una agenda de papel , sino estás en el horno
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> tengo nuevita en la bolsa aún
<EduardoR> me da cosa escribir en ella
<EduardoR> :P
<EduardoR> Tomboy, uso
<EduardoR> Titulo: Aaaarg!!!! Dónde lo guardo???
<EduardoR> allí todo
<magu42> prefiero el papel para ciertas cosas , puedo ver todo de un golpe de vista
<EduardoR> ta luego
<magu42> ta luego
<EduardoR> en escritorio 2
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> maximizado
<EduardoR> talug
<EduardoR> talueg
<magu42> lue
<Ignacio> Hola!!
<Ignacio> Alguien esta en el grupo Ubuntu Uruguay?
<Ignacio> ¡Hola!
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-25
<IgnacioUy> Hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor, pong
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, contando el tiempo para irme a casa 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y vagando por launchpad
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> webeando?
<magu42> sip  jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> hasta que hora laburas ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> 14:0
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta semana 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta el miercoles
<CarlosNeyPastor> hago de 6:00 a 14:00
<magu42> ahhh ya te vas,  digamos
<magu42> uhhhh  6 am  
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy llegue tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> me comi media hora en una parada y no paso un santismo omnibus
<magu42> estás solo en toda la planta , casi
<CarlosNeyPastor> naa
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy con un copañero de trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> desde las 6:00 hasta ahora sono 3 veces el telefono 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y una fue por error de interno 
<magu42> jaja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> peor en fin
<magu42> me imagino el movimiento ésta semana
<CarlosNeyPastor> y me toca hacer la guardia del 1 de mayo
<CarlosNeyPastor> no quiero pensar loque va a ser el miercoles
<CarlosNeyPastor> slae pendrive con peli o serie
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> de ultina em caso extremo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> notebook + games
<CarlosNeyPastor> mas aburrido
<magu42> es mejor que haya trabajo  jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> para que tengas una idea hace un ratito estabamos jugando un serio con edu (mi compañero de oficina)
<magu42> parece joda decirlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, asi pasa mas rapido la hora
 * CarlosNeyPastor perdio casi todas las veces
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> uhhh  un serio , el nivel de embole es enorme
<magu42> me voy a comer CarlosNeyPastor , salutes
<CarlosNeyPastor> dlae
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen provecho
<magu42> abrazo
<magu42> gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos vemos hoy de noche?
<magu42> es problable
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la reunion informal de los luneS?
<CarlosNeyPastor> dlae
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo 
<magu42> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> te dejo si no se enfria la comida
<magu42> dale
<ubuntero> buenas!! como andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ubuntero??
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ubuntero!!!*
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ubuntero> bien y tu? aunque hace mucho que utilizo Ubuntu nunca había entrado en este foro, puedo hacer alguna pregunta de soporte por el chat? o tengo que crear un hilo? 
<CarlosNeyPastor> podes preguntar aqui
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya uqe no entraste nunca te comento y te invito
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay reuniones los lunes a las 22:00 por este mismo cana
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-26
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches a todos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andan?
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Próxima reunión para organización de UbuConLA 2013 sera el miércoles a las 22:00hs (Uruguay). -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping ratman 
<ubuntero> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-27
<ubunterosancarlo> OLA K ASE?
<ubunterosancarlo> NADA ASE=¿?
<ubunterosancarlo> VO WACHO
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-29
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mas o menos... muy desconectad del mundo
<SergioMeneses> espero la proxima semana volver como siempre
<PabloRubianes> si yo estuve esta semana de licencia
<PabloRubianes> y como que no se nada
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que hice hoy fue instalar el 13.04
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> yo ando donde mi tia pero alla no hay internet!!!!
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<PabloRubianes> te recibiste? 
<PabloRubianes> felicitaciones
<SergioMeneses> recibiste?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como asi?
<PabloRubianes> sos ingeniero?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aaa si si
<SergioMeneses> hace 8 dias recibi el titulo
<SergioMeneses> gracias :D
<PabloRubianes> genial!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seeee
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y a que te dedicas ahora?
<PabloRubianes> a hacer nada
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> me voy en un rato vuelvo
#ubuntu-uy 2013-03-31
<virusuy> llego al alegria la barrio !
<virusuy> magu42: 6 y 12 de abril 2 nuevas fechas de los traidores en bluzz
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> como va virusuy ??
<virusuy> tranqui
<virusuy> cuchando a Casanova , Natero and company
<magu42> que hace un joven como tu en casa?
<virusuy> es que no anda nadie en la ciudad
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> ahhhh  jajaja
<virusuy> creo que me voy a ir a comprar una cerveza y me quedo aca escuchando musica
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> yo me volvi por temas familiares pero no hay nadie
<virusuy> que te paso ?
<magu42> nada , vistitas de chile
<magu42> todo bien
<virusuy> ahh ta ta
<magu42> virusuy,  lei en fb que andabas usando skype , en que ?
<virusuy> en que que ?
<magu42> tengo un tema ahi , en debien
<magu42> debian*
<virusuy> que te paso ?
<virusuy> el sonido seguramente
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> sos salado
<magu42> sip en sonido
<magu42> entre alsa y pulse
<magu42> no sé que hacer 
<magu42> cual volar a la m
<magu42> en ubuntu mi hija lo usa sin drama y me trollea mal , con "aguante ubuntu" , debian es muuuuy nerd
<virusuy> jjajajajaja
<magu42> y cosas asi
<magu42> pendeja de m 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> es un cagada si
<virusuy> dejame ver que hice para que funque
<magu42> si , vos reite
<magu42> con la beta 2.2 andaba , cuando pasó a 4.1 stable , dejó de andar el sonido
<virusuy> http://jrballesteros05.blogspot.com/2011/04/solucion-definitiva-al-problema-de.html
<virusuy> fijate con eso
<magu42> viendo
<virusuy> magu42: el finde pasado estuve en la cuna del rock
<virusuy> viendo a un par de bandas
<virusuy> tremendo frio, niebla, ESPECIAL para ir caminando por la calle escuchando a los estomagos
<magu42> y eso donde sería?
<virusuy> pando !
<magu42> uhhhh
<virusuy> donde mas? cual es la cuna del rock en uruguay ?
<magu42> D+
<virusuy> hacia un frio de morirse
<virusuy> todo niebla, mal
<virusuy> estabamos frente a la vieja estacion de bondis
<magu42> uhhh
<virusuy> que ahora noe sta mas, hay un boliche ahi
<magu42> onda  London
<virusuy> yseeee
<virusuy> como estaria para ir camianndo, capucha
<virusuy> y auriculares con los estomagos
<magu42> y los kekos supongo
<magu42> en frente
<magu42> ups
<magu42> no es ahi , es en frente a la via del tren
<magu42> ya no coordino
<magu42> lo de los kekos digo , toy viejo que lo tiró
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> no no, aca no habia nada de nada
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> eran lugares obligados hace unos 30 añitos
<magu42> hoy no sep
<virusuy> y no ccreo
<virusuy> debe mantener el mismo staff
<virusuy> 30 años mas viejo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ya eran horribles!!
<virusuy> imaginate ahora
<magu42> virusuy, que haces acá , no fuiste para tus pagos?
<magu42> cambiando de tema jeje
<virusuy> magu42: no seguramente vaya este finde
<virusuy> osea, el proximo
<magu42> laburaste?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> pero igual, medio que ir cuando esta TODO elmundo alla me da cosa
<virusuy> me embola
<virusuy> estar en la terminal tipo.. lleno hasta las manos, todo es un quilombo
<virusuy> prefiero ir mas tranqui
<magu42> sos el peoooorr
<magu42> cuando tengas mi edad te vas a querer matar , eso es lo mejor !!
<virusuy> jajajaja
 * magu42 dice jajaja , pero habla en serio
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> nah, yo que se
<virusuy> posta que me embola
<virusuy> las 3 hrs de viaje 
<virusuy> y volver mal dormido
<virusuy> y todo eso
<magu42> te entiendo , pero a la larga , la flia , los amigos de la escuela , los vecinos , son lo mejor de nuestras vidas
<magu42> e igual sos admin por ssh   jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> los amigos en la totalidad estan todos aca
<virusuy> la flia si ... no se cambia por nada
<virusuy> pero viste como es, esto de skype ayuda pila
<virusuy> ojo, yo soy medio bicho tambien
<virusuy> digamos que tampoco ayudo mucho .
<magu42> y si tuviera de que vivir , un ranchito en frente al club de remeros o por ahi , no me mueven ni a palos
<magu42> ni las inundaciones invernales me sacan de ahi
<magu42> pero no puedo decir mucho , a tu edad ni siquiera estaba en Uru
<magu42> andaba boludeando por ahi
<magu42> virusuy, todo bien , es solo un cuestionamiento , y esa es mi esencia , cuestionar todo , un mal irremediable :-)
<virusuy> jajaja no hay drama
<virusuy> igual, te digo que quiero entrar en la etapa de ir bobeando por el mundo
<magu42> más bien!!
<magu42> hay edades para todo , y etapas que hay que ir quemando, cada uno en su momento
<virusuy> si obvio
<virusuy> pero viste, laburo y responsabilidades, cortan un poco
<virusuy> ojala pudiera irme por ahi a nerdear a otros paises
<magu42> sip , más bien
<virusuy> y despues volver, o no, quien sabe
<magu42> imaginate laburar para canonical o red hat y andar por ahi , nerdeando currando y viendo que más hay
<magu42> el sueño del pibe jejeje
<magu42> a mi se me fué el tren , pero a vos , quien sabe
<magu42> virusuy, +1
<virusuy> vamos a ver
<virusuy> esta buena la idea
<virusuy> ir picando por ciudades 
<virusuy> hasta que llegue el turno de sentar cabeza
<magu42> sos tan joven , que me dá hasta bronca 
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> me atacó el viejazo
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> virusuy⟿  un admin salado como vos puede apuntar lejos , y no lo digo para palmearte la espalda 
<magu42> sé cuan salado so
<magu42> sos*
<magu42> no te olvide de mi manía de la ingieneria social , sé quienes son todos los que andan por acá
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> olvides*
<virusuy> la cuestion no es apuntar lejos
<virusuy> la cuestion esta en que se den las oportunidades
<magu42> hay que buscarlas y aprovecharlas todas 
<virusuy> eso si
<magu42> sin miedo
<magu42> a tu edad , que drama hay
<magu42> de ultima un pasaje hasta mercedes y después vemos
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> un sysadmin en el siglo XXl  , siempre tiene trabajo 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> se por suerte hay laburo
<virusuy> ya vuelvo
<magu42> el argumento del otro dia de cuti en la comision del senado en contra nuestro "cesol"  fue justamente eso , se quedan sin gente 
<magu42> ups
<magu42> virusuy⟿  una y media me voy a dormir  jeje
<magu42> un abazo , nos leemos
<magu42>   nas noches
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> abrazo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: buenas
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como va la causa?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o\
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: tranqui
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, PabloRubianes recomendado http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/new-linux-twitter-app-birdie
<PabloRubianes> uso tweetdeck
<virusuy> lo mismo que pablo
<virusuy> en gral me resulta mas comodo tenerlo en un tab abierto
<virusuy> que tener toda una app 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pero esa solo esta para chrome no?
<virusuy> Si
<virusuy> firefox apesta
<virusuy> doble motivo para usar chrome
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, LOOOOOL
<SergioMeneses> what is wrong with you?
<SergioMeneses> FF rules! 
<SergioMeneses> creo q por el comentario anterior virusuy no me enseñara sus charms :S
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, mira: http://www.omgchrome.com/google-chrome-drops-support-for-ubuntu-10-04/
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, y?
<PabloRubianes> canonical va a dejar de dar soporte al 10.04?
<PabloRubianes> que importa google?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no pues nada a decir verdad
<PabloRubianes> chome se lo come a FF
<PabloRubianes> chrome
<SergioMeneses> o0
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-24
<kaiizoku_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kaiizoku_ xhpuqnpfyhuk
<calisto> hola gente que tal, alguien sabe donde puedo comprar un tablet con ubuntu o que tablet esta bueno para comprar que tenga ubuntu?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-26
<ubuntero> hola a todos
<Geno_> buenasssss.....tardes
<Geno_> si hay alguien por ahi, tengo una duda existencial
<Geno_> el nuevo flasheo del plan ceibal es con ubuntu 14 no? voy,,llevo mi magallanes blanquita,,,,,me la devuelve el tipo del contenedor.....vuelvo a casa a instalar el gvsig,,y chan.  "no reconoce ese formato de archivo" me encaja, con perdon de la expresion,,,pero es q es un bin!! mi no entender.....por terminal la misma respuesta...... en fin, si alguien me puede explicar como no m puede reconocer un bin habiendole dado permiso de ejec
<Geno_> ah ,,,ahi va mi mail consultoracalixto@gmail.com , tnksssss
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-27
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> alguien por ahi ?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-30
<car> hola cómo estan quisiera ver una peli en internet y les pido que me recomienden un lugar, gracias
<ratman> holas car
<car> tanto tiempo
<ratman> que tal 
<ratman> umm peliculas jeje 
<ratman> como que el tema esta algo fuera del canal jejeje
<ratman> como anda todo car
<ratman> te hice un privado 
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-23
<ubunterochv> fs
<ubunterochv> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-24
<magu42> ..
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-25
<magu42> ..
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-26
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> como va
<ratman> aqui resfriado 
<ratman> je
<magu42> de licencia?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> siempre me enfermo en licencia
<magu42> +1
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> castigo
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> y coo anda todo por alli 
<magu42> bien 
<magu42> llevandola
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> jjeje
<magu42> leyendo telegram , mirá que lo que hizo un usuarios de cesol fué preguntar por el tema del activista brasileño
<magu42> acá nadie cuestionó nada de ubuntu en cesol
<magu42> en uruguay digo
<magu42> no te quemes 
<ratman> lo se
<ratman> creo que lo dije
<ratman> que fue un reenvio
<magu42> si pero al final
<magu42> je
<ratman> bueno escribir no es facil pa mi 
<magu42> ni para mi 
<magu42> me piden la pc ratman , me voy
<magu42> nas ratman 
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-28
<victor> Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-29
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Cómo va todo?
<magu42> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> estaba lejos , no oi
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> no pasa anda
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas , magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que se cuenta tanto tiempo
<magu42> bien y vos
<magu42> yo estoy siempre por aca , de 21 a 23
<magu42> o casi siempre
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien ahi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo en clase de SO2
<magu42> uhhh , pensé que habias termmindado
<magu42> terminado*
<magu42> NAS NOCHES
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-30
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2016-03-31
<cypherman> hola
<magu42> hola
<asterismo> kasseee magu42
<asterismo> xD
<asterismo> tanto tiempo loco
<magu42> todo bien asterismo ?
<asterismo> bien
<asterismo> aca
<asterismo> medio perdido
<asterismo> ustedes?
<asterismo> se hace la flisol che?
<magu42> en la misma ,  mas tranquila la cosa
<magu42> no sé , los ultimos los organiz
<magu42> organizó adrian pero no le he oido nada
<magu42> hitateguy
<magu42> no se escribe asi 
<asterismo> me meti en flisol-uy
<asterismo> con sud0 y barbanegra
<magu42> y vamos a hacer la ubuconla acá en septiembre
<asterismo> opa
<asterismo> que bueno
<magu42> poca cosa hay ahora
<asterismo> y si+
<asterismo> ademas nadie tiene tiempo
<magu42> tiempo siempre se puede hacer un poco , lo que no hay es interés
<magu42> y tampoco se necesita hacer mucha cosa mas
<magu42> banda ancha en todos lados para bajar iso´s  y ver tutos en youtube
<asterismo> se
<asterismo> me parece que deberia utilizarse esa reunion mas bien para concientizar a la gente acerca del software libre
<asterismo> redes libres
<asterismo> cambio mucho la internet che
<asterismo> no es lo mismo que hace 10 años cuando nos juntabamos en este mismo canal
<magu42> hace 10 años bajar una iso era un milagro jajaja  si habré tirado cd´s 
<magu42> y en éste canal entré hace 8 y habia una banda de gente 
<asterismo> si si
<asterismo> 8 años
<asterismo> entramos en la misma epoca
<magu42> por ahi  jeje
<asterismo> para el que quiera experimentar redes libres, estamos con el proyecto del server GNU Social en https://social.undernet.uy
<asterismo> ahora tenemos dominio propio
<magu42> viendolo
<asterismo> he podido poner algún hardware de red mejor que el que tenia antes
<asterismo> con openWRT
<asterismo> camina bien
<asterismo> cuando me pongan la fibra va a andar mejor
<asterismo> es un server bastante seguro
<magu42> somos los ultimos del pais parece jaja
<asterismo> tenemos muchos bots de medios de noticias uruguayos, etc
<asterismo> este es mi perfil, es una onda Twitter
<asterismo> https://social.undernet.uy/santiago
<asterismo> es un server virtual
<asterismo> es un debian encima de un encrypted LVM
<asterismo> le puse certificados SSL de 4096-bit firmados por StartSSL
<magu42> excelente
<asterismo> si alguien se quiere anotar me avisan que abro la canilla por un rato
<magu42> aviso a las bestias
<asterismo> es un server con IP dinamica, pero anda bastante bien
<asterismo> tambien tengo corriendo un server jabber
<asterismo> que anda muy bien, hay varios colegas mios usandolo
<asterismo> jabber.undernet.uy, ese esta habilitado para la creación de cuentas, con clientes como el Jitsi para escritorio o el Conversatinos para Android
<asterismo> Conversations*
<asterismo> se lo pueden bajar gratis de F-Droid, en GPlay sale un par de dolares
<magu42> +1
<asterismo> soportamos chatrooms y todo eso, tenemos bots y todo corriendo en los chatrooms
<asterismo> el chatroom es sala@chat.undernet.uy
<cypherman> el server soporta varias extensiones XEP del estandar Jabber/XMPP, como carbons, avatars, criptografia OMEMO, etc.
 * magu42 cena y vuelve
#ubuntu-uy 2019-03-29
<luigi1990> buenas. tengo una duda. tengo un ubuntu 16.04 lts, siempre tuve problemas para conectarme con el por wifi. Lo uso en una laptop hp pavilion 15, el adaptor wifi es realtek 8188ee, y el kernel que estoy utilizando es el 4.4.0-143. Lo he solucionado temporalmente utilizando un driver hecho por un tercero rtlwifi_new. Me permite conectarme y mantener la conexion, sin embargo esta sigue siendo muy lenta. Es de 65 mb/s y en 
<luigi1990> windows funciona normalmente con 100 mb/s
